# Partial T: what to expect



## Science teacher (Feb 18, 2013)

Im writing this 4 days post-op. I had a right lobe removed. Nodules were benign. Surgery took about 1 1/2 hours. Tip: I never accept anything to relax me before a surgery because they make you weepy, say things that allows everyone to have a good laugh at your expense, and slows down your waking time, causing you to be more foggy-headed. I woke very quickly. I was freezing, request warm blankets BEFORE your surgery and before you wake. My throat was sore, hard to swallow but no worse than a sore throat from a cold. My neck had a drain with a bulb on the end to collect the fluid. It's really gross to look at but doesn't hurt like I looks it should. I did have to empty the bulb 3-4 times. After surgery I had to stay in a hotel nearby. I couldn't go home because we live 3 hours from the hospital. I took loratab after surgery and the first part of the morning the next day, when the drain was removed. That stung a little, but again not really painful. From that point on I really took no pain meds. If you need it, take Tylenol. Anything with ibuprofen will slow down the healing process and may cause excess pleading .... Ib makes it harder for the blood to clot. I ate vegetable broth with noodles the first day, after that my diet was fairly normal. I felt well enough to stop by a teacher book store on my way home after the drain was removed. However, the next day all I wanted to do was sleep. So I did. Listen to your body and do what it tells you. Make sure that you have some comfortable tees with deep vnecks. Men's vneck Hanes and fruit of the loom are good choices and cheap too. I have to clean my incision (stitched) with 50/50 water & peroxide solution, then antibiotic cream. Stitches come out in 4 days (exactly one week after surgery). Now, I'm just waiting to see how my one thyroid will handle its job. Doc doesn't think I will need meds. But no one really knows until weeks after when blood tests are taken to determine levels. 
One other suggestion I may offer: no refined sugar or dairy for at least a couple of weeks before surgery will help with the healing and the emotions of just having surgery. This is my opinion. I eliminated red meat, dairy, and refined sugar when my thyroid decided to go crazy. It takes so much energy to digest foods with those 3 ingredients, I decided to stop eating them, which led to more energy for me to get thru life  not to mention I lost my jawls which comes from cows milk as stored fat in the face. So even though I still felt sluggish, I did look better. Lol


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Did you have any thyroid issues prior? Like hypo or hyper?


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I hope that you will make sure your doctor runs a full thyroid panel and not just TSH whe you are tested. I had the right lobe removed 20 years before the left lobe was removed. My biggest regret is that I only stayed on Synthroid for a year even though I was told I should take it to protect the remaining lobe. So, just stay on top of your lab results. You may not need it.

Glad to hear that you are doing well, and those warm blankets are the best!


----------



## Science teacher (Feb 18, 2013)

Thx for the well wishes. I had issues with my thyroid, I just didnt know my issues were from my thyroid. My lack of energy, not being able to lose weight no matter what I did, etc was all blamed on anxiety and depression. I would say over and over again, I'm not depressed! But docs excuse was that depressed people don't always recognize their own depression. Ugh. My blood test was fine (only because it was a basic tsh test, learned my lesson from that, get free t3-4 and antibodies to really know). After my neck had been killing me I went to doc, she thought my artery was inflamed. By the grace of God, a rad tech decided to look at my thyroid (as she said, no orders for it, but she felt urged to do it....God thing for sure). My sis who is rad looked at it and felt sure it was cancer (runs in my family). Biopsy did not show cancer, but results were a little "iffy". So doc removed right lobe, nodule was benign, but still had to come out. Growing too big putting pressure on artery etc. 
Now I'm just waiting to see how my left love is going to act. Doc seems to think lobe will kick in and I won't need synthroid. I'm just thinking it didn't kick in before, why would it now? If I've learned anything I learned that no one knows my body bett than me. I know exactly what it feels like to feel healthy and strong. Ive never been over weight, and really not considered ow by others at this point. But it's the most I've weighed and my diet is better now than ever. So.... I have to be my own health advocate, doing my own research, and trying to figure out what test results really mean. That's why this message board is so vital to so many of us.


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

As for acting goofy while under the influence of tranquilizers I have no pride. I don't care if I wake up faster. I don't care if I sound and look like an idiot. I just want some happy medicine because I'm scared.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Science teacher said:


> Im writing this 4 days post-op. I had a right lobe removed. Nodules were benign. Surgery took about 1 1/2 hours. Tip: I never accept anything to relax me before a surgery because they make you weepy, say things that allows everyone to have a good laugh at your expense, and slows down your waking time, causing you to be more foggy-headed. I woke very quickly. I was freezing, request warm blankets BEFORE your surgery and before you wake. My throat was sore, hard to swallow but no worse than a sore throat from a cold. My neck had a drain with a bulb on the end to collect the fluid. It's really gross to look at but doesn't hurt like I looks it should. I did have to empty the bulb 3-4 times. After surgery I had to stay in a hotel nearby. I couldn't go home because we live 3 hours from the hospital. I took loratab after surgery and the first part of the morning the next day, when the drain was removed. That stung a little, but again not really painful. From that point on I really took no pain meds. If you need it, take Tylenol. Anything with ibuprofen will slow down the healing process and may cause excess pleading .... Ib makes it harder for the blood to clot. I ate vegetable broth with noodles the first day, after that my diet was fairly normal. I felt well enough to stop by a teacher book store on my way home after the drain was removed. However, the next day all I wanted to do was sleep. So I did. Listen to your body and do what it tells you. Make sure that you have some comfortable tees with deep vnecks. Men's vneck Hanes and fruit of the loom are good choices and cheap too. I have to clean my incision (stitched) with 50/50 water & peroxide solution, then antibiotic cream. Stitches come out in 4 days (exactly one week after surgery). Now, I'm just waiting to see how my one thyroid will handle its job. Doc doesn't think I will need meds. But no one really knows until weeks after when blood tests are taken to determine levels.
> One other suggestion I may offer: no refined sugar or dairy for at least a couple of weeks before surgery will help with the healing and the emotions of just having surgery. This is my opinion. I eliminated red meat, dairy, and refined sugar when my thyroid decided to go crazy. It takes so much energy to digest foods with those 3 ingredients, I decided to stop eating them, which led to more energy for me to get thru life  not to mention I lost my jawls which comes from cows milk as stored fat in the face. So even though I still felt sluggish, I did look better. Lol


It is sooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and you sound great!!! Now you just sit back and relax, pamper yourself to the hilt and get on w/the healing process and life!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You do sound great, and you are correct no one knows how you feel better than you do!


----------



## Science teacher (Feb 18, 2013)

Brookshire - you have every right to ask for the tranquilizers, I'm glad you're not ashamed, you shouldn't be. Unfortunately, this was my third surgery in less than 1 year (knee, back, thyroid).,, I'm just ready to hurry up and get out if the hospital before someone tells me I need to have another surgery lol. Too much running, standing, cheering in my younger years, even though I'm just 46. my post wasn't to make anyone feel bad for wanting those meds, it's just a lot people don't know that you can refuse them. :hugs:


----------



## Science teacher (Feb 18, 2013)

To continue my story... Doc wanted me to wait 6 weeks to do thyroid testing. So I did, which ended last week. I have felt completely miserable! Fatigue, hair loss, brain fog, weight gain, the whole ugly mess so much of us share and bear the load of. 
Last Thursdsay my doc finally ordered a TSH and T4 test (only). His nurse calls me Monday morning explaining that the lab must have messed up my labs because the numbers where too out of sync..whatever that meant. So he ordered another set for that day. Next day, those results were worse than the first. Please keep in mind I've been telling him all this time that I feel like crap! Pardon the language. So here are the first round #s: TSH 2.38 (.3-3.0) & t4 0.44 (.55-1.42). Second round: TSH 3.09 & t4 0.53. I call nurse to find out what to do...she explains that the labs aren't that bad after all and that he's going to call in a prescript of 25 mg of synthroid! And, that he didn't need to see me for 6 more weeks! This was my reply to her to give to him (in a nutshell)...
If my labs were so bad that he deemed it necessary for a repeat, why isn't he concerned? I am! I just bet if his wife or mother were being treated, he would not suffice for a call-in treatment. Well, I'm somebody's wife, I'm somebody's mother, and a lot of people count on me. I counted on him to help me. If his patient load is such that he doesn't have time to fit me in, so be it! But tell me and I'll move on! I have waited him out following his textbook set of standards and I'm not going to anymore. I would expect him to sit with me and explain what these numbers mean in terms of general wellness and treatment. Talk to me about my alternatives. I don't like synthetics, why can't we talk about a more natural approach, maybe even armour? Her defense was that I was different. Most patients just want their meds and dont want to see the doc. Not buying that one. I don't think the world is full if idiots. I admit, I've been guilty at times of just assuming and accepting that someone with an MD by their name must know my body better than me, I'm not so niave anymore! None of should be. Thx to all for allowing me to vent!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Is that Free T4, or "just" T4...do you know? Either way, you do need supplemental medication/hormone, so starting on Synthroid is the "first line of defense" so to speak, for most doctors. I don't know if it will be enough to get your levels where they should be, though. Time will tell.

I don't think you're out of line asking for an appointment to talk things through with your doctor.


----------

